# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  طريقة تغيير كونكتور الشحن charge connector usb Sony Xperia Z c6603

## jazouli89

طريقة تغيير كونكتور الشحن charge connector usb Sony Xperia Z c6603 
==========================================

----------


## mohamed73

مجهود كبير ورائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

* بارك الله فيك*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الله يعطيك العافية

----------

